

Facebook Login is Hard: Welcome to Idiocracy - asnyder
http://www.lastpodcast.net/2010/02/10/facebook-login-is-hard-welcome-to-idiocracy/

======
nomen
Indistinguishable, magic, technology... But it does happen that a design
changes abruptly, without prior notice, and without bringing improvement.

